# Koi plötzlich gestorben...



## frido (12. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

nachdem mein Teich mit den darin befindlichen 5 Koi nun seit drei Jahren problemlos läuft, hatte ich heute früh leider den ersten Verlust zu beklagen. Eigenartig war, das der Fisch gestern mittag noch absolut fit war und sich mit den anderen um die Pellets kloppte. Als ich abends von der Arbeit kam, bemerkte ich das ein  Fisch etwas orientierungslos hin und her schwamm, gegen den Teichrand und Wasserpflanzen stieß. Da meine Fische alle handzahm sind, habe ich ihn mal aus dem Wasser gehoben und betrachtet. Optisch war nichts zu erkennen. Schleimhaut, Schuppen, Augen, Kiemen, Farbe-alles wie immer...? Fressen wollte er aber abends auch schon nichts mehr. Heute früh habe ich ihn dann tot aus dem Teich gefischt... ;-(  Wenn ich dem toten Fisch auf die Kiemendeckel drücke, läuft Blut aus dem Kiemenbereich-ansonsten ist optisch nichts von einer Krankheit zu erkennen. Allen anderen Fischen geht es super und die Wasserwerte sind optimal. Einzige Veränderung-aufgrund der langen Trockenphase und damit verbundenem Wasserverlust habe ich gestern ca. 1000 Liter Leitungswasser aufgefüllt. Die Fische sind immer wieder direkt in den Strahl geschwommen-das schien ihnen zu gefallen. Könnte es sein, das sich der Koi dabei an den Kiemen verletzt hat und daran gestorben ist? Bin schon ein wenig betrübt-ist seit Inbetriebnahme des Teiches der erste Verlust und auch noch der Lieblingsfisch meiner Tochter-da wird sie nicht begeistert sein wenn sie aus dem Urlaub kommt...

Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Erklärung dafür oder eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht!

LG

Andreas


----------



## paulo (12. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Andreas,
ich hätte jetzt fast auf Gasblasenkrankheit nach Wasserwechsel getippt, diese tritt aber mit Symptomen (z. B. Glotzaugen) auf.
Hier mal schön erklärt.


----------



## Moonlight (12. Aug. 2014)

Ich hatte vor Jahren auch mal so einen Kandidaten. Als ob er blind wäre schwamm er immer gegen den Beckenrand und stieß sich jedes mal den Kopf.
Was er hatte haben wir nie rausfinden können, denn er verstarb noch eh ich den Tierarzt aufsuchen konnte.

Seitdem hatte ich dieses Phänomen nicht mehr, kann Dir aber auch keinen Tipp geben was es sein könnte.

Wenn Blut aus den Kiemen tritt, könnten __ Parasiten eine Möglichkeit sein, die das Kiemengewebe zerfressen haben. Es könnte aber auch nur daran liegen, dass der Koi ja schon tot war, als Du ihn aus dem Teich gefischt hast.

Mandy


----------



## frido (12. Aug. 2014)

Scheint so, als ob ich nicht rausbekommen werde was die Ursache war. Den anderen Fischen geht es nach wie vor gut. Komisch-vor allem da der Fisch keinerlei optische Anzeichen für eine Krankheit aufwies und innerhalb weniger Stunden starb. Trotzdem danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## jolantha (13. Aug. 2014)

Frido,
ich glaube, daß kennt mittlerweile fast jeder , und man kann es sich einfach nicht erklären.
Mein Lieblingsweißer - Koi trieb auch ohne ersichtlichen Grund morgends an der Oberfläche.


----------

